# Various car photoshoots



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've lurked about on these forums for a while, but I've never posted up any of my photos. I'd thought I would post some up, mainly for some C+C 

These are cars from various shoots, but mainly Clios, as I have a Clio 182, and know a few people locally who wanted shots of their cars 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7. (Yes I know there's no driver )









8.









9.









10.









Thanks for looking.
And I hope my watermark in the photos is forgiveable, I don't do this professionally, it's just a hobby (at the moment )


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stunning work there :thumb:

What camera and gear were you using out of interest?


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Nikon D200

For these shoots I was using 24-70mm f/2.8 and 12-24mm f/4 lenses.

Lighting was all done via 2x 500W portable flashes 

Thanks


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

great work i really like no.3


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice shots you have there:thumb:


----------



## scott170 (Nov 21, 2008)

Stunning shots mate :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

some very nice shots:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Good work there mate, love the shots, showcase all your hard work very well:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome shots :thumb: great work.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

if only you where closer id be asking you to do mine in a few weeks when its out the body shop also help me learn 

awesome shots!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Did you take some pics for Boydie over on Audi-Sport.net? I recognise the car park (no.3) from some pics he posted. Great work though :thumb:


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

^ Nah, I havent done any shots of that car


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Fantastic photos.

Love number 4.

Chris.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

1 and 5 were using a rig? Like those very much, would be interested to see the setup....

Bret


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

A joy to look at. Clearly YOU know your trade:thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Awssome pics


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> 1 and 5 were using a rig? Like those very much, would be interested to see the setup....
> 
> Bret


Yeh I used a rig. I custom made it myself, but it follows a similar design to the one on automotiverigs.com.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, Dan! Would you share with us some tips and advices for car photography?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

cool, thanks. The magnet won't work on my car, though - Aluminium is a pain sometimes.....

Bret


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent Pics....:thumb:


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice! I reaally like your photography style. It sorta reminds me of my own style ha ha


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

1999grad said:


> Fantastic pictures, Dan! Would you share with us some tips and advices for car photography?


Sure, what would you want tips on mainly?



bretti_kivi said:


> cool, thanks. The magnet won't work on my car, though - Aluminium is a pain sometimes.....
> 
> Bret


What magnet?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

<double post>


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

@1999grad: To be honest, the real talent in the pics above is in light control. Where it is, where it isn't, how the shadows are formed, and if you've read strobist, you should be aware of just how difficult this is.

@the OP: The autorigs kits use magnets to attach to the car, if I read it right?

The way I see it, you have essentially three options when rigging: 

Suction cups on the paintwork or glass
Magnets on the bodywork or floorpan
Clamps on external objects (handles) or the window panes

Suction cups are expensive but come either with a litetite or a 16mm pin or a socket. From there you can link with a litetite and 16mm standard rods, grip heads and arms.
Magnets don't work on Alu
Clamps are the way I was going to start unless I can find some cheap suction cups (ha, cheap they ain't). 
The next problem is to grip the rods in place to try and make the camera position rigid. Now, playing with my recent 196-AB acqusition (a manfrotto 2-piece single bar arm with ball-jointed bracket) and a superclamp, I think 1/5 - 1/10 is going to be eminently possible. Add in some extra light and away we go.

I'd be really, really interested in seeing your rig setup, as I'm trying to get some of this kit, but I'm not out to spend four hundred quid on a ready-made set. And right now, I have the opinion I've missed something 

Bret


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

number 4 is great, as are the rest, but thats my favourite


----------



## Dip the Dip (Feb 14, 2009)

Looked good on CS - Look good here!

Where did you purchase the flashes?


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

You are truely world class. Amazing


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

Shadowness said:


> Sure, what would you want tips on mainly


well, do you have maybe just a couple of general tips for amateurs like me who take pictures with automatic compact cameras? It's not that I'm trying to make you work, but I really like car photography and I could use some advice from a professional.

Here's one of my own car pictures that I'm specially proud of. I know, it's light-years behind what you can do!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

That alfa looks really good.

Nice pics.


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome pics, some of them should be in the Renaults brochure.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

very nice indeed!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great shots


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> @1999grad: To be honest, the real talent in the pics above is in light control. Where it is, where it isn't, how the shadows are formed, and if you've read strobist, you should be aware of just how difficult this is.
> 
> @the OP: The autorigs kits use magnets to attach to the car, if I read it right?
> 
> ...


My rig using clamps that bolt to the underside of the car. I used to use suction mounts, but they were very limited in their use. 
Going under the car is much easier in photoshop, and I can come further away from the car 

For those that asked, my lighting is just two 500W portable flashes. Thats it


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope these help even more 



















Thats most of my trade secrets out!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great work keep on going


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Very, Very good work mate, an inspearation.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

@shadowness - you have a PM.

Bret


----------

